
Demystify GNU/Linux boot process with Systemd - type0
https://www.linux.com/blog/demystify-gnulinux-boot-process-systemd
======
anonbanker
Non-deterministic boot order is incapable of being demystified, making the
title of this article a contradiction in terms.

~~~
microcolonel
It is deterministic. If there is no priority difference between units, the
first to be loaded will be the first to be executed.

